# Alfredo sauce



## arcticsid (Dec 17, 2011)

Now, THIS is like a heart attack waiting to happen!!

I developed this recipe for a small restaurant I cooked at here in Fairbanks when they first opened and were looking for a house recipe for alfredo sauce to use in several dishes on the menu, as far as I know it is still used today.

Prepare a cornstarch slurry by using 1 cup corn starch and one cup water. Use your fingers to squish and dissolve this. Set aside. You will probably not use it all but you need to have it ready. This is one of those recipes that you can not walk away from once you start.

Have 7 cups shredded parmesan cheese standing by.

To a large heavy pot, add:

1 gallon heavy cream
1/2 pound butter
2 TBLS minced garlic
1 TBLS minced basil, fresh
1 TBLS salt
1 tsp seasoning salt
2 tsp fresh minced oregano
1 tsp white pepper
1/8th cup dried parsley

Stir frequently as it heats.

Heat until almost boiling and stir in the Parmesan cheese.

STIR STIR STIR! Don't walk away. The cheese is going to want to stick. Keep stirring until it is melted and incorporated.

Increase the heat stirring constantly. Just as it begins to boil, slowly add the cornstarch slurry, stirring constantly!

It will begin to thicken immediately. You will not use all the slurry. When the consistency is the way you like, remove from heat and immediately and transfer to a new pot, scraping all the good stuff off the sides, and allow to set for a few minutes.

Fill your original pot with warm water or you will play hell cleaning it.

NOTES:

You could use whipping cream, half and half, or even milk. But it will not achieve the richness I want. We are after a heart attack here not a murmur!!

I prefer fresh herbs, but dried could certainly be substituted, you will need to adjust accordingly.

This recipe can be tweaked to your liking. The three main ingredients are the cream, butter, and parm cheese.

I like shreadded cheese, if you use the grated type familiar with us for spaghetti or to sprinkle on a pizza the results will not be the same, but it WILL work!

I stand by the recipe I posted. If you change it in any way that yields unfavorable results, dont come crying to me.

This can be refrigerated. Freezing probably wont work to well. I have never had good results freezing anything thickened with corn starch. In the refer it will get pretty stiff. Not to worry, scoop out what you want and SLOWLY heat it up and pour onto you food of choice.

I have considered using a roux to thicken it, but, I have had such good luck with this using corn starch, I just didn't want to ruin a good thing.

A gallon is alot, if you wish to reduce it, you can do the math yourself.

You are a wine maker, I would hope you can handle the math, and this sauce.


----------



## Flem (Dec 17, 2011)

Sounds absolutley delicious!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh Yeah! Now add a few pounds of shrimp and spaghetti to pour it over. I just ate and your making me hungry again, troy!


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 17, 2011)

Tried and true, it will work everytime.

I would do the math and give the recipe for a smaller batch, but, quite frankly Mike, not gonna do it!!!


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 17, 2011)

Thats what I'm talking about Lousie!! LOL

Kill some members off and make room for more!!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Dec 17, 2011)

I think it needs more GARLIC( always)


----------



## Rocky (Dec 17, 2011)

Wouldn't be easier to just get an IV and run he fat directly into your bloodstream?!


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 17, 2011)

I agree Mike, but this is for a restaurant so I had to make it user friendly. Personally, I would add about 4 times that much garlic and a whole lot more Basil, I said it could be tweaked.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Dec 18, 2011)

arcticsid said:


> I agree Mike, but this is for a restaurant so I had to make it user friendly. Personally, I would add about 4 times that much garlic and a whole lot more Basil, I said it could be tweaked.


 Now I see are personal taste run alone same lines


----------

